# 11-2-2009



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Went out on Post Front conditions. The reds decided not to make a showing, but we did manage to find other cold water flats monsters. Total was 10+ trout with one Gator, 3 Flounder, Couple ladies, and a small Gag Grouper.

Here's the pic of the 24" 5lb'er. Caught on a SkitterWalk.

-Richard


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice trout


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's awesome!  Still waiting for some fresh flounder to show up myself.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

It's dinner time for a lemon pepper trout on the grill.

Good job!


----------

